# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Czym różni się zapalenie nieswoiste od swoistego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o wyjaśnienie czym różni się przewlekłe nieswoiste zapalnie nerek i dróg moczowych od zapalenia swoistego. Od lat choruję na przewlekłe kłębkowe zapalenie nerek oraz przewlekłą infekcję moczową. Chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy to jest swoiste, czy nieswoiste zapalenie.

----------

